# I thought people were bad around here...



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.fox8live.com/story/23056438/water-company-finds-huge-fat-blob-in-london-sewer

Apparently people in London really don't care what they flush. 15-ton "fatburg" hope no one named their jet the titanic.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have seen a 10inch clogged with grease for about 30 feet and I thought that was bad. Took nearly 3000 gallons with my trailer jet and warthog nozzle to fully clean it


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Just think how much "Bio Diesel " you could get from that !:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone should send them some flyers explaining the virtue of grase traps.


----------

